# Anschlussmöglichkeit für Echolot an Bootsbatterie?



## greece68 (29. Mai 2019)

Servus Männers,

eine Frage an die Elektriker unter euch: ich möchte mein Echo über die Bootshauptbatterie (48AH Optima) für Kleinverbraucher (Bilge und Deckhand hängen dran) laufen lassen.
Der Bootsbauer hat blöderweise den Verteilerkasten so schlecht gesetzt, dass ich nicht ohne Riesenaufwand ein weiteres Gerät anschließen kann.
Also muss das Echo direkt an die Batterie über eine Verteilerlösung.
Normalerweise geht das ja mit solchen Polklemmen:









Jetzt würde ich aber gerne ne Schnellverschlusslösung, wie diese hier:








Dummerweise kriege ich von diesem Polanschluss nur die Variante für den Minuspol, für den Pluspol ist sie ausverkauft und wohl gerade nicht zu beschaffen.

Also, was tun - habt ihr zufälligerweise solche Teile irgendwo gesehen oder ga im Einsatz? Ich würde gerne eine Schnellverschlusslösung, da ich die Batterie auch aus dem Boot nehmen können möchte, ohne die Pol-Anschlüsse immer zu lösen und wieder anzuschrauben.

Ich brauche mindestens zwei Veteiler an den Polen (Kabel vom Verteiler im Bug und halt das Kabel vom Echo).

So sieht es btw. aktuell mit dem 1-Anschluss und einfachster Klemme aus:


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Mai 2019)

In einem Alpha-Romeo sind diese Klemmen auf jeden Fall verbaut, evtl. Händler in der Nähe fragen. Oder beim Bosch-Dienst. Oder du versuchst, die Schraubverbindung gegen die Schnellverschlussverbindung auszutauschen.


----------

